# Must have book for ANY woodworker!!!



## mpatman

Hi Blake,

I got my copy about 2-3 weeks ago and have read it twice already. i agree it is a must have.


----------



## MsDebbieP

sweet!! Great review.


----------



## Karson

Blake: Thanks for the review. A great read and also the like to Tom's post. It had slipped through my sight earlier.


----------



## cabinetmaster

I have to ditto Karson. Thanks for the review and I absolutely missed his earlier post. Must put this on my order list.


----------



## Chipncut

Thank you for the great review, *Blake!*


----------



## toddc

I have this book and I love it.

As soon as he announced it was out I started watching for it at Barnes & Noble and snagged the first one that came in.

The photography is great and with everything going to computer drawings (including myself) I found it interesting to see hand drawings. They bring a personal connection to the work in the book.

I recommend this book for the rich information, photography, and inspiration that it will bring to any woodworker.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks Blake, I am placing Tom's book and the link to your review in the LJ Booklist this morning. It will appear in two places, under hand tools and under general woodworking. Sometimes things like Tom's announcement just show up at the wrong time and are kicked off the home page fast. I'll reference this in my blog and give Tom a little more press. This looks like a book I would like to have, and I will give the link to my wife for a birthday gift.


----------



## WayneC

I recieved the book a couple of weeks ago and have to agree with Blake, it is a must read for those interested in woodworking for the joy of the craft.


----------



## Llarian

I absolutely love this book. I preordered it on Amazon on a lark since I've been wanting to get more into hand tools. I wasn't at all disappointed!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review Blake.
The wife has put her foot down no more books until I make more bookshelves to hold them
(I already have about 650 woodworking books and magazines)


----------



## Chipncut

*WOW!*

*a1jim also has the most routers!*


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Dick
I think Amazon has more routers. LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Tank´s for sharing blake and I´m on his blog now and then and when I got enoff money the book will arive in Denmark

Dennis


----------



## lwoodt

its a classic already.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review!


----------



## IkeandBerry

I finally got my copy for Christmas. I have read about 60 pages of this book and love every bit of it. I have been reading his blog for about 6 months and could not wait to get his book in my hands. Great review!


----------



## tpobrienjr

I have enjoyed Tom Fidgen's book. He writes with great conviction, and tries to connect with his reader. His writing seems to carry a single central theme: be patient with your tools, yourself, and the wood.


----------



## DannyBoy

I know what I'm adding to the library next…


----------



## Toughskin

I will add this to my must read list. Thank you for the post


----------

